# Car insurance prices-Ontario



## lbmiller (Aug 4, 2010)

We'll be moving from California to Ontario. Does anyone have a general idea about car insurance prices and good companies? 

My husband and I have been driving for over 25 years with good records. We have a 2006 Toyota Sienna and 2009 Toyota Camry.

Any advice with be helpful!

Thanks, Lori


----------



## mhere (Feb 8, 2011)

lbmiller said:


> We'll be moving from California to Ontario. Does anyone have a general idea about car insurance prices and good companies?
> 
> My husband and I have been driving for over 25 years with good records. We have a 2006 Toyota Sienna and 2009 Toyota Camry.
> 
> ...


I found Johnsons to be very reasonable in what is a very unreasonable market. They took my UK 9 yrs + no claims into consideration as well as kmy driving record. I found out about them from a posting on one of these forums.


.johnson.ca


----------

